# New Fluval Ebi and flora



## CrystalMethShrimp

Hagen is on board with the fluval brand.
It's now promoting 3 new nano tanks one of which the Ebi (Japanese for shrimp sushi) is specifically designed for dwarf shrimp keeping, while the Flora is identical but comes with a mini co2 set up. Both are coming out right before Christmas.


----------



## Beijing08

LOL...the speca, or whatever is so copying dymax IQ3. But I agree, these are beautiful aquariums, but probably for a high price too. I believe the "chi" is 100 before tax for a 5g, and the "edge" is 150..ish.
I personally wouldn't buy these, since keeping shrimp is all about the shrimps' comfort, it will end up sacrificing the esthetic value of the set-up.


----------



## camboy012406

wow, those aquarium is so cool.


----------



## carmenh

I just got my "sell sheets" on these the other day, but no prices yet. I'll post when I know... They are really cool!


----------



## ameekplec.

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hagen is on board with the fluval brand.
> It's now promoting 3 new nano tanks one of which the *Ebi (Japanese for shrimp sushi)* is specifically designed for dwarf shrimp keeping, while the Flora is identical but comes with a mini co2 set up. Both are coming out right before Christmas.


Where'd you hear that? Last I checked, it means "shrimp", "shrimp", and just "shrimp".

That mini-CO2 system sounds promising though. I like easy small solutions - especially for a new office tank


----------



## ShrimpieLove

I like the Flora... I like that the co2 is built in, since Ive never used co2 before it might make it easier.... She said its a cartridge of co2? So would the cartriges be sold in the lfs?


----------



## Guest

The Ebi and the Flora are scheduled to arrive just after Nov 1st. Judging by the Chi, which is soon to be arriving in a larger size, they will be nicely done aquariums. The good thing as well is that they will have full warranty coverage in Canada unlike some of the other imports.

The Ebi is designed for the comfort of the shrimps. It comes with a substrate specifically designed for crustaceans with a mineral content on the lines of the Shirakura substrates. There are also decorations specifically designed to promote algae growth for the shrimps. The decorations are also esthetically nice. Hagen has also made a specific diet for shrimps (from a Taiwanese manufacturer) as well as a liquid mineral supplement specifically for shrimps. They've spent a lot of time developing these new lines and have put them in their higher end Fluval branding. 

Some of the support products like the clip on lighting and mineral supplement have arrived in some stores already and the Flora substrates are arriving as well. The Flora substrate is not inexpensive and is along the lines of Eco-Complete. I plan on testing it's potential in my own aquarium. It looks like it's going to be a good product.


----------



## fury165

Do you know what the price points will be in Canada for these?


----------



## carmenh

I still don't have SRP's but based on cost, I'd guess $175-$200. I ordered my Flora today


----------



## Beijing08

h_s said:


> The Ebi and the Flora are scheduled to arrive just after Nov 1st. Judging by the Chi, which is soon to be arriving in a larger size, they will be nicely done aquariums. The good thing as well is that they will have full warranty coverage in Canada unlike some of the other imports.
> 
> The Ebi is designed for the comfort of the shrimps. It comes with a substrate specifically designed for crustaceans with a mineral content on the lines of the Shirakura substrates. There are also decorations specifically designed to promote algae growth for the shrimps. The decorations are also esthetically nice. Hagen has also made a specific diet for shrimps (from a Taiwanese manufacturer) as well as a liquid mineral supplement specifically for shrimps. They've spent a lot of time developing these new lines and have put them in their higher end Fluval branding.
> 
> Some of the support products like the clip on lighting and mineral supplement have arrived in some stores already and the Flora substrates are arriving as well. The Flora substrate is not inexpensive and is along the lines of Eco-Complete. I plan on testing it's potential in my own aquarium. It looks like it's going to be a good product.


Hey Harold, mind telling us a little more about the substrate? for example, it's pH ranges, size of each granule etc.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Out of all the new contemporary designs that Hagen has come out with, I find that the Fluval Edge was the best designed and ranked highest in terms of both material and build quality. 

When i was at Aquaspiration I was presented with a demo showing me the clarity of starphire glass (low iron content). When you look through the edge of the glass you can actually read whats written on a piece of paper at the other end. Now with normal glass the edge is dark green and you cannot see through it, starphire is light blue. When I got home I realized my fluval edge had the same characteristic and was composed of a light blue tint instead of green which I was also able to read through. this meant the Fluval Edge was made with a similair grade glass to that of starphire (copywritten). The craftsmanship with the silicon edging was superb, almost that of an ADA tank. To date I love this tank which cost about $150 back in March and I honestly believe, though by accident, it was designed perfectly for shrimp keeping. Even the top is seamlessly covered with glass cept for a small hope. I've moded the lighting system, added a sponge on the intake and which it's ready I will post up some pics. 

I am disappointed to see that they did not continue down their path of ingenuity. However the Ebi will be great for shrimp beginners and I can already for see many people buying the Flora setup simply for the nano co2 system then adding extras from the ebi collection.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That's perfectly looking aquariums on the video!


----------



## ShrimpieLove

carmenh said:


> I still don't have SRP's but based on cost, I'd guess $175-$200. I ordered my Flora today


When u get the Flora let us know how the co2 is setup...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

carmenh said:


> I still don't have SRP's but based on cost, I'd guess $175-$200. I ordered my Flora today


If it includes CO2 system, it's quite a good price.


----------



## menagerie

The Ebi's arrived today! We received 4 of them.

We also received some of the accessories including the shrimp nets and food. we also received some of the Flora accessories like the CO2 kit, the ceramic diffusers and the substrate.

haven't received the shrimp substrate separately (comes in the tank kit) but will look at the specs from the package in the kit.

the suggested retail on the Ebi is $159.99 which we will obviously sell lower than that. Just in time for an order of Sakura Cherry shrimp arriving later this week.


----------



## carmenh

Will do, I've got my fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow...



GuppyLove said:


> When u get the Flora let us know how the co2 is setup...


----------



## Guest

carmenh said:


> Will do, I've got my fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow...


We ordered 12 Ebis and 12 Floras but only received 4 of the Ebis. We did receive the CO2 sets for the Flora. They are nicely done.

They weren't supposed to be shipped until after Nov 1st but are trickling into stores starting this week.


----------



## Guest

GuppyLove said:


> When u get the Flora let us know how the co2 is setup...


http://www.fluvalblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/floraco2.png 
The one on the right is the active CO2 system with a diffuser. The one on the left is passive and uses a smaller cylinder and a chamber that's filled with CO2 in the morning and diffuses throughout the day.

The larger CO2 set includes regulator with gauge, bubble counter, ceramic diffuser, 88gr CO2 cylinder (with a little stand to hold it upright, and some CO2 tubing. The suggested is $119.99 but will probably sell for around $100. It may be pricey for those inclined to do your own thing but out of the box it's easy. The 88gr cylinder is basically a paintball/air gun cylinder that should be pretty cheap to acquire. It will be great for small aquaria and those that want something right out of the box.


----------



## djtbster

looks like im gonna be paying managerie a visit this weekdend


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Are you going to set up one of that aquariums as a demo?


----------



## ameekplec.

igor.kanshyn said:


> Are you going to set up one of that aquariums as a demo?


Yes. On my desk at work!! 

nah, I wish. Seriosuly. I may get one for my desk.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Co2 newbie question... The cylinder of co2- is this something that Id have to take somewhere and get filled? And how long would the 88g cylinder last?


----------



## fury165

menagerie said:


> The Ebi's arrived today! We received 4 of them.
> 
> We also received some of the accessories including the shrimp nets and food. we also received some of the Flora accessories like the CO2 kit, the ceramic diffusers and the substrate.
> 
> haven't received the shrimp substrate separately (comes in the tank kit) but will look at the specs from the package in the kit.
> 
> the suggested retail on the Ebi is $159.99 which we will obviously sell lower than that. Just in time for an order of Sakura Cherry shrimp arriving later this week.


Well they are down one CO2 kit  I've already hooked mine up and it is bubbling away - no more Gatorade bottles filled with yeast for me! Nice assortment of accessories for these tanks too.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Ya I saw the ebi shrimp tank, really nice! Menagerie had the flora substrate there as well. They also had the Fluval co2 kit separate which is really nice... And all the replacement parts for it too, and they got some fluval telescopic shrimp nets in- I had to have one of those  
Now I know what Id like for xmas


----------



## carmenh

Awwww, no Flora for me :-( Got my Hagen order today and they didn't even acknowledge that I'd ordered it. Minimum a month before I place another order...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ameekplec. said:


> Yes. On my desk at work!!
> 
> nah, I wish. Seriosuly. I may get one for my desk.


 I've asked Harold or h_s guy


----------



## BeerBaron

So today I started up my 5 gallon with the newest plant substrate Fluval Stratum. I'm a sucker for pretty packing and that's what first caught my eye but the substrate itself did not disappoint.

You definitely have to give it a nice rinse, I'd suggest a strainer or colander of some sort. I learned from experience that you don't want to mess around with it to much while rinsing. I spent a good 15 minutes rinsing the first portion of my bag by tossing it with my fingers. The second time around I just let it strain through the colander and was done in about 5 minutes.

The substrate itself is round in shape and looks like tiny rolled up balls of dirt.I had my phone on hand and was able to snap a shot before I started the rinsing.

Not the greatest of quality but this should give you a better idea of what it looks like


----------



## matti2uude

fury165 said:


> Well they are down one CO2 kit  I've already hooked mine up and it is bubbling away - no more Gatorade bottles filled with yeast for me! Nice assortment of accessories for these tanks too.


How much was the CO2 kit?


----------



## fury165

They sell them for 99.99


----------



## coldmantis

Look what I got and from the place I least expected to have it so soon PJ pets!!! at scarborought town centre payed I think 40 something with tax for it. Now the big question anyone know where to get cheap 20g co cylinders $21 for 3 is too expensive....


----------



## djtbster

cnd tire, check visually they look the same as the ones used for bb guns and paintball, usually buck a cartrige


----------



## coldmantis

u mean those 12g cartridges I went to walmart which sells it. it different, it has no thread and the top is thinner than the fluval co2 cartridge


----------



## djtbster

there are threaded one's, like these http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4442622663&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302693749


----------



## carmenh

I was looking at some at Crappy Tire the other day...
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...2Bfor%2B09-2104%252C%2B3%2Bpack.jsp?locale=en

Same thing???


----------



## coldmantis

I have to go to the store and inspect them side by side to see if it's the same or not


----------



## fury165

coldmantis said:


> Look what I got and from the place I least expected to have it so soon PJ pets!!! at scarborought town centre payed I think 40 something with tax for it. Now the big question anyone know where to get cheap 20g co cylinders $21 for 3 is too expensive....


Nice find... menagerie only had the 88g kit (which includes bubble counter, ceramic diffuser and valve with gauge). I wonder if these are just standard CO2 cartridges that are used for paintball guns...


----------



## Guest

fury165 said:


> Nice find... menagerie only had the 88g kit (which includes bubble counter, ceramic diffuser and valve with gauge). I wonder if these are just standard CO2 cartridges that are used for paintball guns...


no... not exactly. The 88gr cylinders are "high capacity" air rifle/gun cartridges. There are a couple Canadian online sellers of these. There is a guns and ammo seller in Alberta that had the 88gr cyls for $15.99 for 2. I'm sure they could be found in bulk for a cheaper price with some research


----------



## coldmantis

went to 2 canadian tires both didn't have it, I spoke to a manager and he said that they don't carry it instore in toronto have to order it online. So I drop by a bicycle shop near work, they had the 16g for $5 so far it fits perfectly will try it at home. If it works well then I'll probably make a trip downtown to get it for 3 for $5


----------



## djtbster

how long are thoose 20g cartridges suppposed to last


----------



## coldmantis

I want to know that too, because if you diffusing the co2 yourself vs. using fluval's diffuser I'm guessing it will last longer using fluval's sort of double bell diffuser. In the instruction apparently all you do IS turn on co2 and fill the double bell diffuser and shut it off and it said to do that I think twice a day and it's enough co2 for a 15 gallon. I just run the co2 24/7 at 1 bubble per 2 seconds hopefully it will last close to a month or more, but I'm not using the 20g co2 that came with the kit I'm using a 16g bicycle co2, if this last a month I will keep it if not than I will return it with the unused original 20g co2 cartridge.


----------



## souldct

coldmantis said:


> In the instruction apparently all you do IS turn on co2 and fill the double bell diffuser and shut it off and it said to do that I think twice a day and it's enough co2 for a 15 gallon.


there's a similar disposal co2 setup made by a Taiwan brand that uses the 16g can. The instruction says that the 16g will let you fill the double bell diffuser for about 50 times.


----------



## coldmantis

50 times? that doesn't sound like alot. I started on oct 30th running at 1 bubble per 3 secs, then I realized that the needle valve is not the greatest and setting it at 1 bubble per 3 seconds is to sensitive for it so lets say after a few hours it becomes around 1 bubble per 5 secs or more, and you have to adjust it again. So I switched to 1 bubble per 2 secs and it's been stable like that since. I'm guessing if the 16g will fill up the bubble diffuser 50 times, and I'm running it 24/7 at 1 bubble per 2 sec, maybe 2 weeks? lol


----------



## djtbster

just picked up my EBI setting it up as i write this, first time i have worked with a subtrate like this will learn for future experience lol its a soil based subtrate i guess


----------



## djtbster

some pics of the new ebi i got


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Looking good!!

I actually plan on picking up a flora myself since it seems like a great deal.
The co2 88G is around $100 and the refills are hard to find and expensive to ship. For only $50 more I would get the complete set up *WITH NANO CO2* and a second shrimp tank so now I can seperate my ABC's from my S and SS's.


----------



## laurahmm

Where did you buy your ebi DJ? and for how much? Thanks! I know Big Al's at NY is selling it for $129.00 so wondering if that's a good price or there are better prices...


Laura


----------



## techni

I picked one up at PJ Pets for 129+tax. they have Floras in stock now for 149.


----------



## carmenh

Yay! I just got a nice surprise. Hagen doesn't usually backorder stuff for us but the truck just pulled up and dropped off my Flora 
Don't even know what I'm gonna do with it but damn, it's cool...


----------



## djtbster

got mine @ pjs aswell for 129.99 i think its bit steep, but think of it, this is a 7.9 gallon tank with a powercompact 13watt, and decent internal filter and pretty cool subtrate for 129.99, compared to the @ edge 149.99, the flora would be the best bang for buck when it comes to nanos i would think, depending how good the co2 system will work


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

I hear there gonna go on sale at Mangerie pretty soon.

I'd hold off till that.


----------



## coldmantis

the 20g co2 that comes with the flora is not that great I have it, the needle tends to float, so if you set it to a certain bubbles per second and you check the next day it's different, and the point of pressurized co2 is consistency


djtbster said:


> got mine @ pjs aswell for 129.99 i think its bit steep, but think of it, this is a 7.9 gallon tank with a powercompact 13watt, and decent internal filter and pretty cool subtrate for 129.99, compared to the @ edge 149.99, the flora would be the best bang for buck when it comes to nanos i would think, depending how good the co2 system will work


----------



## TLe041

I might get the new 88g CO2 kit alone (the larger version of the one that comes with the Flora).

It doesn't seem to be readily available yet.


----------



## mikesven

TLe041 I was in luckys the other day and I believe they had a few of the larger fluval co2 systems in stock.


----------



## coldmantis

the larger version does look very nice but the refills you might have to get just from fluval I don't see any 88g cartridges easily available.


----------



## djtbster

walmart my area has the refills for like 16.98 comes with paintball gun adapter aswell


coldmantis said:


> the larger version does look very nice but the refills you might have to get just from fluval I don't see any 88g cartridges easily available.


----------



## coldmantis

that I know since I work at walmart discount ftw lol, but there must be other places where it's cheaper like 15 for 2 or something like that. But for the price of the 88g setup is better and cheaper in the long run to just make a diy paintball co2 setup like you did. right now I"m testing the 20g from fluval but with a 16g cartridge it's been less than a week and I can tell that the cartridge is a lot lighter so if this 16g cartridge last me less than 2 weeks I'm returning it and building a paintball co2 like you did.


djtbster said:


> walmart my area has the refills for like 16.98 comes with paintball gun adapter aswell


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

They have the 88g co2 at Managerie. Ask Harold about the price cause I think it's going on sale this week. Beautiful System.


----------



## coldmantis

so I started the 20g fluval mini co2 us a 16 bike cartridge on the 30th of October and it's now 6th of November, that's around 1 week and the cartridge is empty. This is running in a 20g long at 1 bubble per 2-3 secs, returning this thing back to pj's when I get time and will start using my 20oz diy paintball co2 instead.


----------



## TLe041

1 week is pathetic. I'd return it as well.

I have an ADA Mini-M (6-ish gallon) that I'm planning on using the 88g CO2 set on. It'll be run at about 1 bubble per minute. Hopefully each cartridge should last at least a month.

I'd be interested to know if standard 88g air gun cartridges could fit this system. If it does, then refills will be very cheap (they go for about $15/set of 2 and cheaper if you shop around).


----------



## coldmantis

1 bubble per minute? do you mean a second, because per minutes is like not adding co2 at all. And I don't think even a 100-200 dollar needle valve is accurate enough to do 1 bubble per minute


----------



## TLe041

Yep, I meant 1 bps, not minute.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BeerBaron said:


> So today I started up my 5 gallon with the newest plant substrate Fluval Stratum. I'm a sucker for pretty packing and that's what first caught my eye but the substrate itself did not disappoint.
> ...


Matt, what is your pH in that tank now? And what is your price for the substrate?

This substrate it supposed to lower it noticeable.


----------



## Sly_Fra

Hi guys,

New to this forum, was really inteested in this thread.

Just bought 3 days ago the 88g system, and works wonders so far. Anybody found repalcement cartriges elsewhere than the expensive Hagen ones (paintball or others?) If so, where and how much?

Thanks


----------



## BeerBaron

igor.kanshyn said:


> Matt, what is your pH in that tank now? And what is your price for the substrate?
> 
> This substrate it supposed to lower it noticeable.


Hey Igor, 
I didn't notice your post until now..

Currently I'm still growing out a carpet of HC immersed so I have not tested the tank yet. I plan on flooding it in 3 weeks or so. I'll post up a few readings then.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BeerBaron said:


> Hey Igor,
> I didn't notice your post until now..
> 
> Currently I'm still growing out a carpet of HC immersed so I have not tested the tank yet. I plan on flooding it in 3 weeks or so. I'll post up a few readings then.


Thank you Matt.

We have been discussing this new shrimp substrate here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=153176

And it does lower pH. I have one tank with it, pH is 6.6-7.2 there.


----------



## M. F

Hi guys,

Anyone using the Fluval 13W fluorescent lamp ?
http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=HAGEN&PSIZE=13W&PTYPE=LIGHTS

Cause I have just purchased the Fluval Flora kit and there is a problem with the 13W lighting system : the power block emits an annoying buzzing sound...
Has anyone encountered the problem too ?


----------



## TLe041

Sly_Fra said:


> Just bought 3 days ago the 88g system, and works wonders so far. Anybody found repalcement cartriges elsewhere than the expensive Hagen ones (paintball or others?) If so, where and how much?


We've been discussing this topic here. So far, no one's had any luck yet. Although, only a handful of members are involved in the search.


----------

